
Trexa EV: Modular Car - phsr
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/20/trexa-ev-development-platform-is-modular-extremely-customizable/
======
mrcharles
One of the big three (I think it was GM, not sure) was planning this exact
thing back in the late 90s. They'd pack an entire drive-by-wire electric car
in to a giant skateboard, and then they'd simply be able to sell different
interior/exteriors that would be mounted on top. Then they could focus all
their development in to three or four actual drive platforms.

It was a great idea, and had they stuck with it I'm sure we'd be close to
using it by now. I expect that batteries ended up being the torpedo though.

